# 10w 6500k



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

So you guys have tried to teach me 150,000 times about lighting, im getting it, slowly, but still confusing! Ok Ill admit it, its embarassing, I actually have a math disability, they found it in 8th grade when I was only able to do like 3rd grade math, if that. I cant remember anything long term with numbers :/ so when you guys help me it sticks for a while but then poof, gone. 

So sorry to be a pain lol. 
I got a walmart tank kit for moonie, 10 gals, came with incandecant lights. I bought a bunch of random plants at petco, sword, crypts, anubias, tropical ferns, unbrella plants (im aware that the umbrella may not survive as its not meant to be submerged, so far so good, swords are looking sad tho lol). I know incans would never provide sufficient light so yesterday at petco I bough 2 zoomed 10watt 6500k light bulbs to replace the incans. 

Im guessing these would be considered low light?

Or might they be moderate since there are 2 bulbs under the hood?

Thanks!


----------

